# Whiting Farms Hackle Question



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I am looking into buying a couple of hackle capes and someone told me to get a couple of the Hebert style capes that Whiting Farms offers, since they are of good quality and are not extremely expensive. Does anyone have any experience with these, and if so what would be the best colors to chose for fishing in ohio?

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

I always buy Whiting products, including the capes. If Whiting isn't available, I wait for the next shipment. Their feathers seem to have the best quality and do not twist like the feathers from Metz and other companies.....just my opinion. 

Re: colors for this area - depends on what you want to tie. Parachute Adams is my "go-to" dry fly, so I use a lot of grizzly and brown. I also tie a lot of Patriots - again, I need brown.....as Whiting says on their website: the three most important hackle colors in fly tying are grizzly, brown, and black.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

I also use the "Whiting Farms American Hackle Rooster Cape" I bought in several colors .
Just like to add to the previous recommendations that you'll need the white color especially for streamers such as the Lefty's Deceiver. 
About a good decade ago I bought some grade 2 for $20 verses the $30 for the grade 1. I think it is best to stay with only buying grade 1 because the hackles are noticeably superior in quality.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

oarfish said:


> I also use the "Whiting Farms American Hackle Rooster Cape" I bought in several colors .
> Just like to add to the previous recommendations that you'll need the white color especially for streamers such as the Lefty's Deceiver.
> About a good decade ago I bought some grade 2 for $20 verses the $30 for the grade 1. I think it is best to stay with only buying grade 1 because the hackles are noticeably superior in quality.


"Whiting Farms American Hackle Rooster Cape"

Great feathers for streamers bar none!


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys for the info, i really appreciate it.


----------



## coydog1254 (Dec 5, 2010)

You can always make the light colors darker with a Sharpie or water proof marker that a lot of suppliers sell. White is good and maybe a brown.


----------

